# Floppy comb, lethargic, molting, but eating and drinking normally



## littlesno (Sep 14, 2020)

My family has a Buff Orpington named Goldie that is a few months shy of being 3 years old. She has been slow and lethargic for about two weeks now, since we noticed some feathers coming off of her (molting), but she is eating and drinking normally. Her comb is flopped over, colored very red at the base but bluish at the very tips. Her eyes are healthy and alert looking. Her stools are somewhat watery, but she seems to be pooping okay. She doesn't have any creepy crawlies like mites, and her feet look fine. Her feet are actually remarkably clean since she has been doing a lot of sitting in clean shavings inside the coop. We have a vet appointment scheduled for her Wednesday since that is the earliest we could get her in, but how worried should we be in the mean time?

We first thought she is just going through a tough molting period, but she hasn't seemed to improve over the last couple of weeks. She doesn't seem outwardly sick, just slow and wants to sit down and relax all day. The vet worried my mom about our hen possibly being egg bound, so I got out the gloves and vaseline and gently felt around inside of her. There was no egg and no blockage anywhere that I could feel within finger's length. Her vent is clean and clear, and she doesn't seem to be straining. 

She is on a complete feed and gets supplemented with some fruits and veggies (all chicken safe fruits/veggies, we check the internet religiously to make sure it's safe before feeding them anything) as well as some cooked meat for added protein sometimes. Her 3 flock mates are healthy and happy, so I don't believe it's anything that's affecting the whole flock. 

Thoughts? Worst case scenario we can take her to an emergency vet before her Wednesday regular appointment. She has the symptoms of several illnesses so it's very hard to narrow down the poor girl's problems!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you mentioned, it could be one of many things. Since she's going to be seeing the vet in a couple of days I wouldn't toss anything at her right now because it could mask or exacerbate whatever might be going on with her. 

The watery droppings are a concern. Are you absolutely certain she's eating? Have you checked her crop to see if there is food in there? If you find it's empty make a mash of her feed and put it where only she can eat. 

You can also boil up an egg, chop it up and offer it to her as a treat.


----------



## littlesno (Sep 14, 2020)

We have hand fed her some plain cooked chicken, corn on the cob, plain sunflower seeds, and some dried mealworms, and she has gobbled everything up. We have also seen her pecking at her regular feed. She is very interested and alert while eating or snacking, but as soon as she eats, it's back to sitting and looking depressed. I will check her crop and try the boiled egg since she does seem to enjoy her treats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you noticed any swelling in her belly? That would point to an infection that could be coming from internal laying. Still, that's one for the doc to ascertain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have some scrappy tupperware that I use to make mealworm and egg frittata treats in the microwave and then just mash it up with a fork.


----------



## littlesno (Sep 14, 2020)

Took her to her appointment this morning. Turns out our poor girl had fluid in her belly, and they weren't able to determine why. The prognosis was bad so we made the decision to have her put down. RIP sweet Goldie


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry that was the outcome. 

We never want that to be the outcome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------

